# Why No News?



## Atavar (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey All,

Anyone else notice that the main page is still showing Tuesday's news as the latest news?  It being Thursday, I'm surprised there hasn't been any updates.  I've seen this happen over the weekend, but I don't remember ever seeing it happen in the middle of the week.  What's up with that?

Later,

Atavar

------

"Sometimes we don't do the things we want to do because we don't want others to know that we want do to them." - The Village


----------



## Crothian (Sep 28, 2006)

Spoiler



I'm going to get killed for this



As the saying goes there is a calm before the storm.  So, no news is the calm and the storm is 4e.  It is close now I can feel it.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 28, 2006)

You are so lucky I'm not a mod.

That's worth a 3-day smack with the ban stick


----------



## Len (Sep 28, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> As the saying goes there is a calm before the storm.  So, no news is the calm and the storm is 4e.  It is close now I can feel it.



Or, Morrus has a hangover.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 28, 2006)

Len said:
			
		

> Or, Morrus has a hangover.




We have newshounds that also do the news.  You'll find out once you throw out everything else that is possible, my answer will remain.


----------



## Festivus (Sep 28, 2006)

Because it's really still yesterday.  There was a timeslip the occured when the earth passed through a fold in space.  Didn't you read tomorrows newspaper yet?


----------



## Atavar (Sep 28, 2006)

Festivus said:
			
		

> Because it's really still yesterday.  There was a timeslip the occured when the earth passed through a fold in space.  Didn't you read tomorrows newspaper yet?




Technically, I havn't started this thread yet.  I will start it, from the future.  When exactly?  I really shouldn't say, but...two words...President Gygax!

Later,

Atavar

------

"Your income tax rate will be randomly determined every April 15 by rolling 1d20." - Pres. Gygax, State of the Union Address, January 21, A.D. 2009


----------



## Len (Sep 28, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> We have newshounds that also do the news.  You'll find out once you throw out everything else that is possible, my answer will remain.



Maybe they _all_ have hangovers?

I really don't want to have to get a whole new set of books by the weekend.


----------



## cybertalus (Sep 29, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> As the saying goes there is a calm before the storm.  So, no news is the calm and the storm is 4e.  It is close now I can feel it.



I heard the outage is because Morrus is installing a new news module and is having difficulty getting it configured properly.

So far it just keeps repeating over and over... "Gnome Gnews is good gnews.  With Gary.  Gnome."


----------



## Crothian (Sep 29, 2006)

cybertalus said:
			
		

> So far it just keeps repeating over and over... "Gnome Gnews is good gnews.  With Gary.  Gnome."




The great Space coaster?  

I think that was Gary Gnews or something though


----------



## VoidAdept (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, _that's_ a blast from the past. 

"This is Gary Gnu, and the 'No Gnews is Good Gnews Show'--the only TV gnews program guar-an-TEED to contain no gnews, whatsoever."


----------

